# virtueller Arbeitsspeicher noch nötig?



## Anambas1895 (12. Mai 2010)

*virtueller Arbeitsspeicher noch nötig?*

Hi
Habe da mal ne Frage.
Ich habe inzwischen 4 GB Ram im Rechner und habe Win XP 32 Bit drauf. Er zeigt mir an daß ich 3,25 GB Ram habe. Das ist mir auch schon klar wegen der 32 Bit Begrenzung. Bezieht sich eben diese Grenze auch auf den virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher und kann den getrost auf 0 stellen oder sollte ich ihn trotzdem noch eingerichtet lassen? Danke im Voraus

Gruß


----------



## Westcoast (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: virtueller Arbeitsspeicher noch nötig?*

es kommt darauf an, was du nutzt, also welche programme.
bei Cad-anwendungen und video-, großen bildbearbeitungen, ist eine auslagerungsdatei(virtueller speicher) sinnvoll.

manche programme setzen eine Auslagerungsdatei als Vorraussetzung, 
ganz egal wieviel Arbeitspeicher man hat .

bei mir persönlich habe ich den virtuellen speicher auf 0, da ich großenteils nur spiele. hoffe konnte dir damit helfen .


----------



## SmOOthr3D (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: virtueller Arbeitsspeicher noch nötig?*

Lass ihn lieber an!

Habe vor kurzem 4 von meinem 8 GB in meinem Main Sys ausgebaut um meinem Mediapc 4 GB zu (win7 x64 Auslagerungsdateien = 0 gesetzt ist)

Hatte eve online, noch n game offen und einen Kopiervorgang am laufen. 
Kurze zeit später kam die Fehlermeldung kein virtueller Speicher verfügbar.

Bei winxp erhöt das die Leistung auch nicht wirklich viel!


----------



## Booz (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: virtueller Arbeitsspeicher noch nötig?*

Hallo!


  Meine für dieses Thema wichtigen Daten:

  Windows 7 Professional
  8 Gig RAM
  2 Gig Grafikkarten Speicher
  1x 120 Gig SSD
  1x 60 Gig SSD


  Ich habe jetzt ca. 2 Stunden damit verbracht im Internet verschiedene Foren zum Thema: „Virtuellen Speicher“ durch zu lesen. Da es zu diesem Thema viele verschiedene Meinungen gibt die mich verwirren, würde ich gerne versuchen an dieser Stelle Klarheit zu schaffen.

  Hier eine kleine Zusammenstellung der Empfehlungen und meine, nach logisch denkenden Meinungen dazu:

*
1. Eine eigene Partition für den      Virtuellen Speicher am Anfang der Festplatte erstellen.* 

Meiner Meinung nach macht so etwas nur Sinn wenn es sich noch um eine alte Festplatte mit Drehscheibe, Schreib und Lese Kopf handelt, da diese anscheinend im Anfangsbereich schneller laufen sollen. Bei einer neuen SSD (Solid State Drive) Festplatte macht dies jedoch keinen Sinn. SSD Festplatten arbeiten durchgehend gleich schnell, zumal die Datenablage von der SSD Festplatte übernommen wird um die Abnutzung gleichmäßige zu verteilen.

*
2. Eine eigene Partition für den      Virtuellen Speicher auf einer anderen, gleich schnellen Festplatte      erstellen.* 

Hier könnte ich mir vorstellen das diese Einstellung, dass beschreiben und auslesen beschleunigt da in diesem Fall eine Festplatte nicht beides gleichzeitig machen muss. Sprich: Platte 01 mit Windows gibt und liest Daten an den Virtuellen Speicher, während Platte 02, mit der Virtuellen Speicher Partition, die Daten bekommt und schreibt. Ob dies bei den sowieso schon schnellen SSD Festplatten merkbar ist? Wegen der Fragmentierung würde es bei SSD Festplatten (wie oben schon beschrieben) auch keinen Sinn machen.

*
3. Die Größe des Virtuellen Speichers      sollte 4x, 2x, 1,5x so groß sein wie der Arbeitsspeicher (RAM).* 

Wenn 8 Gig RAM im PC installiert sind, frage ich mich was Windows mit 32 Gig Virtuellen Speicher anfangen soll? Leider habe ich keine Ahnung was genau im Virtuellen Speicher abgelegt wird. 

  Sollten verschiedene Programme, Spiele den Virtuellen Speicher zwingend benötigen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass eine Größe von 1,5x des RAM Wertes mehr als ausreichend sein sollte. Welches Spiel das auf der Festplatte ca. 6-8 Gig in Anspruch nimmt, benötigt 32 Gig Virtuellen Speicher? Zumal Spiele zum RAM noch den Grafikkarten Speicher nutzen. Selbst ein World of Warcraft welches auf der Festplatte zwischen 20 und 30 Gig benötigt, sollte keinen so großen Virtuellen Speicher benötigen.

*
4. Den Virtuellen Speicher komplett ausschalten.* 

Da angeblich verschiedene Programme auf den Virtuellen Speicher zwingend bestehen, würde dies kein Sinn machen und die Leistung beeinträchtigen. Sollte jedoch kein Virtueller Speicher benötigt werden, wäre Windows gezwungen alle Daten in den RAM zu laden was die Leistung dann steigert und bei 8 Gig RAM ist für normale Anwender ausreichen RAM Speicher vorhanden. 

  Hier ein kleines Beispiel: Wenn World of Warcraft, Internetseiten, Mediaplayer, Word und Team Speak bei mir gleichzeitig am laufen sind, habe ich noch immer keine 2,5 Gig RAM Ausnutzung. Selbst wenn ich die 2 Gig Grafikkarten Speicher vom RAM abziehen müsste, wären es gerade mal max. 4,5 Gig RAM. Es währen also noch 3,5 RAM frei.

*
5. Windows selbst den Virtuellen Speicher      verwalten lassen.* 

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung was jetzt das Beste ist?



Momentan habe ich 2 SSD Platten. 

  SSD 01 = 120 Gig mit Windows 7 und Programmen/Spielen
  SSD 02 =  60 Gig 1. Partition 12,5 Gig für den Virtuellen Speicher und 2. Partition 47,5 Gig für Daten

  Somit habe ich:

1. Falls es was bringt, eine extra Partition auf einer anderen Platte für den Virtuellen Speicher 
2. Auf der SSD 01 den Virtuelle Speicher ausgeschalten, damit sind auf der SSD 01 12,5 Gig mehr Platz für Programme.




*Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn es jemand gibt der:*

1. hierzu *wirklich Ahnung* hat und nicht einfach gelesene Forum Einträge zitiert ohne das ganze selbst zu verstehen 
2. so freundlich wäre und zu diesem Thema die Optimale Einstellung *mit Erklärung* (auch für Leihen verständlich) nieder schreiben könnte




*Ich bedanke mich für das Interesse!!!*


----------



## Master of Time and Space (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: virtueller Arbeitsspeicher noch nötig?*

Windows 7 scheint keinen virtuellen Speicher zu benötigen. Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit abgeschaltetem RAM, ob mit 4 oder 8 GB RAM.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: virtueller Arbeitsspeicher noch nötig?*

Ich hab immer 2GB drin, die stören nicht und falls es doch mal ein Programm benötigt, hab ich es.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: virtueller Arbeitsspeicher noch nötig?*



Booz schrieb:


> *4. Den Virtuellen Speicher komplett ausschalten.*
> 
> Da angeblich verschiedene Programme auf den Virtuellen Speicher zwingend bestehen, würde dies kein Sinn machen und die Leistung beeinträchtigen. Sollte jedoch kein Virtueller Speicher benötigt werden, wäre Windows gezwungen alle Daten in den RAM zu laden was die Leistung dann steigert und bei 8 Gig RAM ist für normale Anwender ausreichen RAM Speicher vorhanden.



Windows holt sich auch alles in den Speicher, was zu holen ist, wenn die Auslagerungsdatei aktiv ist. Deshalb gibt es auch *keine* Leistungssteigerung durch abschalten. 
Das Vorhandensein der Auslagerungsdatei schafft keine Probleme, der Verzicht darauf schafft *potentielle* Probleme. 
Welche Strategie jetzt die intelligentere ist, kann sich jeder selbst aussuchen.
Und nicht jedes Programm, das eine Auslagerungsdatei benötigt, wirft auch gleich eine Fehlermeldung aus (oder nicht unbedingt eine aussagekräftige Meldung), wenn keine da ist. Es funktioniert einfach nicht vernünftig.
Manchmal laufen auch fehlerhafte Programme Amok - requirieren Speicher ohne Ende, bis das RAM voll ist und ausgelagert wird. Wenn ausgelagert wird, merkt man das auch - dann kann man sich umschauen und das böse Programm ausknipsen. Ohne Auslagerungsdatei würde Windows in dem Fall irgendwann das Handtuch werfen und sich verabschieden - meist dann, wenn man sowas überhaupt nicht gebrauchen kann.
Oder es gibt dumme Fehler - man hat hunderte von Videos im Ordner markiert und drückt zufällig die falsche Taste - und die ganzen Videos starten, natürlich jedes mit eigenem Player.  Dann ist der Speicher auch schnell gerappelt voll. Die Auslagerungsdatei gibt einem die Möglichkeit, das Schlimmste zu verhindern.

Ich persönlich gebe 2 GB als Auslagerungsdatei an und lege die dahin, wo sie aus dem Weg ist (hätte ich eine SSD, würde ich sie bestimmt nicht daruf legen, dafür ist der Platz viel zu knapp und zu teuer). Schnelligkeit spielt keine Rolle. Ich will sie ja nicht benutzen, sie dient nur als Notnagel. Wenn mein System regelmäßig die Auslagerungsdatei nutzen würde, dann wüsste ich, dass ich ein Problem habe. In der Regel wäre das zuwenig RAM. Und ob ich jetzt 10 oder 8 Minuten warte (oder 5 und 4 oder welche Zeit auch immer), bis die Auslagerung fertig ist, ist mir dann schnurz
Ich habe die Auslagerung zwar aktiv, aber das Ziel ist natürlich, das sie *nicht* benutzt wird. Also gebe ich meinem System genug Resourcen, dass es keine Auslagerungsdatei braucht. Und lasse sie an.


----------



## Booz (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: virtueller Arbeitsspeicher noch nötig?*

@ OctoCore

Das ist eine Sinnvolle und verständliche Antwort, erstmal danke

Mir sind die 12,5 Gig auch viel zu schade für den teuren Speicherplatz, ich denke ich werde mir 4 Gig auf der Systemplatte für den Virtuellen Speicher Reservieren. Laut Windows sind knappe 12,5 Empfohlen, nur wüsste ich nicht wozu. Ich habe von den 8 Gig RAM bis jetzt gerade mal 3 Gig gebrauchen können. (Bilder, Audio und Konvertierungen) Für den Rechner waren eigentlich nur 4 Gig RAM vorgesehen, da ich aber ein 8 Gig Set günstig angeboten bekommen habe, habe ich natürlich zugegriffen.

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und einen schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## OctoCore (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: virtueller Arbeitsspeicher noch nötig?*

Kein Problem, danke, dir auch. Auch noch 'nen schönen Montag.
Einen hätte ich noch: Ohne Auslagerungsdatei kann Windows auch angeblich im Bluescreenfall keine großen Memorydumps machen, wenn man die brauchen sollte. Zumindest schwirrt es so in meinem Hinterkopf rum. Selbst ausgetestet habe ich das aber nicht.


----------



## localhost (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: virtueller Arbeitsspeicher noch nötig?*

Bei XP lässt sich das, soweit ich weiß, nicht komplett ausschalten bzw. verlagern.


----------

